# ford tractor engine oil leak



## Thor22 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a ford 3400 tractor that I bought last spring. It had very few very small oil or hyd. leaks when I first got it. Used it mowing maybe 10 hrs., still the same. I moved a bunch of tree branches maybe 20 hrs. I noticed when the weather cooled down this fall, the hyd. were slower. Had water in it. Changed it. Then after tractor sat a few days I noticed a small pool of oil about 16 in. dia. Looks to be engine oil from front of engine, but not sure it's hard to see in there. Any suggestions of help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know of any magic steps here. Obviously if you can determine if it's engine oil or hydraulic oil that's leaking that can help. But in the end you'll probably end up cleaning it up (maybe with a pressure washer), pulling sheet metal if necessary to expose the area, and trying to visually determine where it's leaking from. Can be a pain in the butt, but it's not rocket science...


----------



## tododell48 (Dec 7, 2012)

Be sure to check to see if the unit has a oil cooler. If it does, they are normally installed with rubber hoses and clamps. This could very likely cause an oil leak and would appear to be coming from the front of the engine.


----------



## Thor22 (Nov 25, 2012)

*stopped leak?*



herdsman said:


> Sorry, I don't know of any magic steps here. Obviously if you can determine if it's engine oil or hydraulic oil that's leaking that can help. But in the end you'll probably end up cleaning it up (maybe with a pressure washer), pulling sheet metal if necessary to expose the area, and trying to visually determine where it's leaking from. Can be a pain in the butt, but it's not rocket science...


Thanks herdsman for the advise. I've been working on this a little at a time,so it's taking a while. I did pressure wash it the last nice day we had. This tractor has a loader on it so it pretty hard to get at things. Finally after scraping of and drying areas I finally think I've got it. I believe it was the fuel pump bolts which or in the front of the engine. At first I thought it could have been one of the front bearing. So am very happy that this may be it. 

Thanks again John


----------

